# Work From Home !!



## Meinir

Looking for people to join my team !!

POSITION: Personal Wellness Coach
COMPANY NAME: Herbalife
LOCATION: Any of the 94 countries Herbalife operate in legally !!
EXPERIENCE REQUIRED: None, full training & support be given
WHEN AVAILABLE: ASAP
GUIDE SALARY: 250-1000 USD a month depending if part or full time, can be worked alongside another job or commitments such as family

Message me for more info


----------

